# Stock JMP 2204 Pictures Please



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello,

Anyone have a picture of a stock/near stock Marshall JMP 2204's guts? I recently took a treble bleed cap off one that a client was saying had way to trebly of a sound. Ended up that the girls at Marshall soldered the cap on the master volume pot rather than the pre-amp volume pot. Also, there are Sozo caps throughout the signal chain that don't look original. 

I am surprised this amp lasted for the last ~40 years with the cap on the master volume!

Thanks,

David Cole


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I have a bunch of pictures of my old JMP 2204, including guts, but I can't access them through the cloud so I'll post when I get home. Killer amp, wish I kept mine!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought I took more but I can only find this one of the guts. It doesn't cover everything but I hope it helps.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks. What year is your amp?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

This one was a 1981 model, the last of the JMP's I was told.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool. It looks like treble bypass cap is on the pre-amp volume like where it should be.


----------

